# Something like snapz pro x...



## Purrlsta (May 8, 2008)

Are there any good freeware programs that work like snapz pro x? I need to be able to record movies. Also is there a freeware program that will convert quick time files to .avi files?


----------



## fryke (May 9, 2008)

No. Sadly, this is still something only available via payware. But keep watching versiontracker.com and macupdate.com, I'm sure some day someone will figure out how to do it for free or at least less expensive.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 9, 2008)

If you don't mind capturing to SWF (Flash) format, you can record your screen for free with this:

http://danicsoft.com/projects/copernicus/


----------

